# update



## RAWS n More (Nov 5, 2011)

OK guys i have got one i think is all orders now, i asked to be mailed with "clearance" in subject line. I have them all guys, im not gonna reply to them. 

I just got done pm'ing our mod Captain and letting him know the same news. We have not been taking any orders so this will all up to date, including 5 or 6 clearance packs. 

Im waiting for Prince to put my section back up.

Parf your stuff is there, go get it bud. Lmk how everything looks via email ok,or ill be online.

All who mailed me will also get a tracking #. 

We will then open back up with a great stock of some great products. Tne/dbol is back as well as a prop/tren blend. We will also launch a sick sale on hgh, that will be unbeatable. The hgh is top notch stuff .


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2011)

Good to see things are rolling in the right direction ..  hopefully er'one will get their orders sorted and peace can be restored in Anything Goes


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2011)

Never!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2011)

Man I hope so. Y'all be acting like a bunch of teenage girls on the rag and shit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Good to see things are rolling in the right direction .. hopefully er'one will get their orders sorted and peace can be restored in Anything Goes


 Just keep them free gear flowing to the capt he'll take care of ya...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Man I hope so. Y'all be acting like a bunch of teenage girls on the rag and shit.


 easy saney thats your comp there....or is it


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> easy saney thats your comp there....or is it



That comment didn't come with a neg, DDG, you're gonna give me a complex.  And I wasn't speaking of Raws.  I was talking about all the bitchin that was going on among the other boys.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That comment didn't come with a neg, DDG, you're gonna give me a complex. And I wasn't speaking of Raws. I was talking about all the bitchin that was going on among the other boys.


 Wish GRANTED


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Just keep them free gear flowing to the capt he'll take care of ya...


 
I ain't got free anything, I paid for my order Jewlet


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 5, 2011)

Is the ones where you wanted us to email you with outstanding in the subject line taken care of too


----------



## littlerock (Nov 5, 2011)

raws is sandiago going out monday?


----------



## Rednack (Nov 5, 2011)

Scam artist said:
			
		

> I just got done pm'ing our mod Captain and letting him know the same news.






theCaptn' said:


> Good to see things are rolling in the right direction ..  hopefully er'one will get their orders sorted and peace can be restored in Anything Goes


Boy you dun stooped to a whole new level of suckin cock for gear aintcha boy...


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 5, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Wish GRANTED


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 5, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> OK guys i have got one i think is all orders now, i asked to be mailed with "clearance" in subject line. I have them all guys, im not gonna reply to them.
> 
> I just got done pm'ing our mod Captain and letting him know the same news. We have not been taking any orders so this will all up to date, including 5 or 6 clearance packs.
> 
> ...



You better be true to your word, or i will tear you a new one. Got IT!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> You better be true to your word, or i will tear you a new one. Got IT!!


 
 . .or not


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 6, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> You better be true to your word, or i will tear you a new one. Got IT!!


lol


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 6, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> OK guys i have got one i think is all orders now, i asked to be mailed with "clearance" in subject line. I have them all guys, im not gonna reply to them.
> 
> I just got done pm'ing our mod Captain and letting him know the same news. We have not been taking any orders so this will all up to date, including 5 or 6 clearance packs.
> 
> ...



I want to believe this but my mail box is empty please send me 1 50 mil jug tne/dbol as promised.


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 6, 2011)

Smcpsycho51 said:


> Is the ones where you wanted us to email you with outstanding in the subject line taken care of too




thats what Im sayin, he did tell everyone with outstanding orders to put outstanding in subject line and posts with no mention of this... CMON man


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 6, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> I want to believe this but my mail box is empty please send me 1 50 mil jug tne/dbol as promised.



2 of the 50 ml tne dbol jugs is what I'm waiting on also I have had great luck with raws so far so I'm still believing it will show up soon so we will see


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 6, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> OK guys i have got one i think is all orders now, i asked to be mailed with "clearance" in subject line. I have them all guys, im not gonna reply to them.
> 
> I just got done pm'ing our mod Captain and letting him know the same news. We have not been taking any orders so this will all up to date, including 5 or 6 clearance packs.
> 
> ...



I sent you 2 mails bro, and i never read anything about "oustanding" in the subject line. Can you reply to the mails please? Also, what happened to the clearance orders? have they shipped yet?


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 6, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> OK guys i have got one i think is all orders now, i asked to be mailed with "clearance" in subject line. I have them all guys, im not gonna reply to them.
> 
> I just got done pm'ing our mod Captain and letting him know the same news. We have not been taking any orders so this will all up to date, including 5 or 6 clearance packs.
> 
> ...



What the fuck? You're not gonna reply to the emails? How are we supposed to know you received our emails? How hard is it to type a couple of words like, message received your shit will be shipped asap?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 6, 2011)

Smcpsycho51 said:


> 2 of the 50 ml tne dbol jugs is what I'm waiting on also I have had great luck with raws so far so I'm still believing it will show up soon so we will see


to much info bro


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 6, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> What the fuck? You're not gonna reply to the emails? How are we supposed to know you received our emails? How hard is it to type a couple of words like, message received your shit will be shipped asap?



Lol read his post slowly, most of it does not make sense, as usual.
Why does he need to reply to emails?  He's just concerned about his public image, not his private one.  He's already plugging his new products can you believe.
You just can't make this shit up.
  Refund please raws.


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 6, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> to much info bro



What do you mean too much info ?


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 6, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> OK guys i have got one i think is all orders now, i asked to be mailed with "clearance" in subject line. *I have them all guys*,* im not gonna reply to them*.
> 
> I just got done pm'ing our mod Captain and letting him know the same news. We have not been taking any orders so this will all up to date, including 5 or 6 clearance packs.
> 
> ...


 
I bet you don't have mine bitch ass and this is nothing new, you not replying to emails you hermit...I still haven't heard shit from your bitch ass...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I ain't got free anything, I paid for my order Jewlet


easy mah jewish friend


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 6, 2011)

What about my ruined caps and adex?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> What about my ruined caps and adex?



What about all you bitches STFU and see what gets sorted?


----------



## Rednack (Nov 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> What about all you bitches STFU and see what gets sorted?


You keep having these foot stomping tantrums, you'll surely break a heel...


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 6, 2011)

yo i sent you 2 differnt emails of cock picks and never got 1 in return


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> What about all you bitches STFU and see what gets sorted?


 

What?  I don't get it.  This was something ordered in AUGUST and it's DOM.  The products showed up 8 weeks later and it were not correct/missing stuff and the caps were all stuck together and wet.  I posted a pic.  Is it too much to ask for what was ordered within the quoted timerame?  If it is, then maybe people on IM should look for another site with better sponsors.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 7, 2011)

Well it's monday, will we actually get trackers today?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 7, 2011)

Great


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 7, 2011)

anyone get tracker info or email replies?


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys , just wanted to say will be sending out trackers tonight when i get them, as well as the last of them tomm. Things are coming together as planned, and will be reopening this Wednesday.


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 7, 2011)

i didn't get an email reply.  am I good?


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 7, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Hey guys , just wanted to say will be sending out trackers tonight when i get them, as well as the last of them tomm. Things are coming together as planned, and will be reopening this Wednesday.



I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 7, 2011)

id love to see that glorious package chillin in my box, sure could use it right now. thats y u have ur backup ole faithful


----------



## littlerock (Nov 7, 2011)

raws weres my shit!!!!! sandiago


----------



## littlerock (Nov 7, 2011)

raws i emailed you 77times.give me my shit!!!!! and stop try to do the bernnie madoff on me..


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 7, 2011)

littlerock said:


> raws* i emailed you 77times*.give me my shit!!!!! and stop try to do the bernnie madoff on me..


 wow now we no why raws isnt emailing anyone back. hes busy reading all your shit. HAHAH oh shit... did i just help raws with another excuse


----------



## colochine (Nov 7, 2011)

lol i hope my shit comes in sometime and I hope I'm one of the lucky ones who gets a tracking number...Ive only been waiting a month though so maybe I should expect this is another month or 2...


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 7, 2011)

colochine said:


> lol i hope my shit comes in sometime and I hope I'm one of the lucky ones who gets a tracking number...Ive only been waiting a month though so maybe I should expect this is another month or 2...


few more days bro packs shipped yestderday. his neighbor went out of town and he had to watch his cat so he wasnt around to send packs for a couple days


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 7, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> wow now we no why raws isnt emailing anyone back. hes busy reading all your shit. HAHAH oh shit... did i just help raws with another excuse



Hey, raws has enough of his own excuses without your help.


----------



## ryisfly (Nov 7, 2011)

You never responded to the e-mails you asked me to send you about missing gear and compensating me for receiving smaller dvds than I paid for. 

You're really opening back up? Shouldn't we make sure this gets handled first?


----------



## littlerock (Nov 7, 2011)

he told me after he sales 55 50ml jugs he will make sure you get strait


----------



## Rednack (Nov 7, 2011)

I think Raws dun smoke up all his profit sucking on that glass dick of his and aint got the funds for any new gear..


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 7, 2011)

You brothers are still dealing with this shit?


----------



## littlerock (Nov 7, 2011)

until somthing happen


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 7, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I think Raws dun smoke up all his profit sucking on that glass dick of his and aint got the funds for any new gear..



We might hear more fucking excuses if he was on the pipe


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 7, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> We might hear more fucking excuses if he was on the meat pipe


 

Puff Puff SPLASH


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 8, 2011)

News just in, Raws is FULL OF SHIT, if his site gets up and running again, do not buy from the cunt!! If you do then you are fuckin stupid.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 8, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> News just in, Raws is FULL OF SHIT, if his site gets up and running again, do not buy from the cunt!! If you do then you are fuckin stupid.


 
Since I don't tan, I'll be jacked n stupid.


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 8, 2011)

tracking number//// anyone get it? surely not here


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 8, 2011)

nope^^


----------



## rocco0218 (Nov 8, 2011)

Raws, reply to my email...and don't say three words like i will check on it or anything like that.  tell me when it shipped or if its gonna. and give me my tracking!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocco0218 (Nov 8, 2011)

no it went out yesterdays, or going out tomorrow!!  tell me when and a tracking#!!!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 8, 2011)

yet another one his lies, where's my fucking tracking#?


----------



## independent (Nov 8, 2011)

Why does raws keep making promises?  If he's a scammer why does he keep coming back? I dont get it.


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 8, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why does raws keep making promises?  If he's a scammer why does he keep coming back? I dont get it.



that is what is so confusing about it, every time i'm about to think it's a lost cause he shows up again


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 8, 2011)

fucking NEG PARTY if he comes back with a fucking sale tomorro, whos down


----------



## SScamaro (Nov 8, 2011)

everyone should neg him. still going on almost 3 months waiting for a package and nothing


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 8, 2011)

no email reply yet


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 8, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> fucking *NEG PARTY* if he comes back with a fucking sale tomorro, whos down


 
Dog, I was sayin this awhile ago...made a thread in his forum but no one followed suit...put me down tho..!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Dog, I was sayin this awhile ago...made a thread in his forum but no one followed suit...put me down tho..!!


 x2. i say we negg him anyway


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 8, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why does raws keep making promises? If he's a scammer why does he keep coming back? I dont get it.


 
Cuz there are still some morons on here that will still buy from him, if I were him I would also take their money since they're stupid enough...


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 8, 2011)

what happened with him and parfs?  or are they the same


----------



## yerg (Nov 8, 2011)

^^^they are not the same brother..You can be sure of that..


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 8, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> fucking NEG PARTY if he comes back with a fucking sale tomorro, whos down



Why wait for tomorrow? Lets start the neg party now


----------



## colochine (Nov 8, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Hey guys , just wanted to say will be sending out trackers tonight when i get them, as well as the last of them tomm. Things are coming together as planned, and will be reopening this Wednesday.




????? WTF nig send me a tracker por favor...


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 8, 2011)

How does that brother still have poz reps?


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

yerg said:


> ^^^they are not the same brother..You can be sure of that..


 PARS N MORE! FTW!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> How does that brother still have poz reps?


 im about to start a thread for this all the people who want to see him in the red join me!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/147261-all-aboard.html#post2543148



join me peasants!


----------



## Darkcity (Nov 8, 2011)

raws i have no tracker ## brother have sent you my addy like 6 times.....come on man!!


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 9, 2011)

What a surprise, no email from raws, and no post from him either.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 9, 2011)

So, I email raws yet again but this time  I'm not polite as usual and say at least answer my fucking email. And what do you know, he replies. He apologized for not answering anyones emails, he is really busy with getting open again. He said my pack was shipped and he's waiting on 30 trackers to send out to everyone.

Take it for what you will, I'll report back if I do get a tracker.


----------



## bigdv (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey thats good info man thanks for sharing Vibrant


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 9, 2011)

just an FYI got reply from RNM today. who the hell knows...


----------



## weakback (Nov 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> So, I email raws yet again but this time I'm not polite as usual and say at least answer my fucking email. And what do you know, he replies. He apologized for not answering anyones emails, he is really busy with getting open again. He said my pack was shipped and he's waiting on 30 trackers to send out to everyone.
> 
> Take it for what you will, I'll report back if I do get a tracker.


 
cool,i hope for everyone waiting there's good news


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 9, 2011)

If RAWS is going to reopen, he better have an amazing sale. I can't see him getting any business back otherwise. Freebies for outstanding orders maybe?


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 9, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> if raws is going to reopen, he better have an amazing sale. I can't see him getting any business back otherwise. Freebies for outstanding orders maybe?


 

ahh, but you have to order again to get what you are owed or to get free stuff that should be owed.  That sounds fishy to me.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 9, 2011)

raws re opening sounds fishy to me


----------



## SScamaro (Nov 9, 2011)

any one who buys from him after he reopens is and idiot and should get banned just like him


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 9, 2011)

Well it's pretty late and I dont have a tracker from raws. I guess he has lied once again. I'm really getting tired of this bullshit.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 9, 2011)

vibrant said:


> well it's pretty late and i dont have a tracker from raws. I guess he has lied once again. I'm really getting tired of this bullshit.


 

don't worry, you are g2g brother.  Pack shipped or will ship soon.  Everything went out except for the packs that didn't ship yet and those will go out soon.


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 9, 2011)

I never got an email reply or my stuff.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok, a new update and advice from me. This RAWS nutjob has once again let every one down by saying all orders get a tracking no, now last time i looked and i have had a mailorder business before, is this is very easy to do. This is yet another delay tactic. You wont get your gear, money or tracking so put it down to bad luck. MODS ban this fuckin cunt once and for all, he is a full on disgrace to every other sponsor here that does the right thing, this is doing more damage to the forum than good. He also said that his section was coming back up and Prince’s name was mentioned, now surely PRINCE can confirm or deny. So NUT UP PRINCE, which is it? Is he coming or going?


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 9, 2011)

RAWS emailed me, wants me to tell everybody he's stuck,: You know that place between sleep and awake? That place where you still remember dreaming? thats where he is.
  he can only come back if enough people believe in him he says... idonno but i kinda believe it... he said when his believe-o-meter hits 100 BPS (beliefs per second) that he will come back with a fire sale and all orders will automatically be shipped and delivered the next day and the rest will go out that following friday

Raws also wanted me to say that everytime someone bashes him, one if our packages falls from the sky and crashes into the land of misfit gearz...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 9, 2011)

Face it fellas...

Looks like someone has a gambling problem and put all your gear money on the wrong color...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 10, 2011)

I think it's time to hire the contract killer known only as madman. Anyone know his prices? Cause I'm ready to put a hit on raws.


----------



## weakback (Nov 10, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Ok, a new update and advice from me. This RAWS nutjob has once again let every one down by saying all orders get a tracking no, now last time i looked and i have had a mailorder business before, is this is very easy to do. This is yet another delay tactic. You wont get your gear, money or tracking so put it down to bad luck. MODS ban this fuckin cunt once and for all, he is a full on disgrace to every other sponsor here that does the right thing, this is doing more damage to the forum than good. He also said that his section was coming back up and Prince’s name was mentioned, now surely PRINCE can confirm or deny. So NUT UP PRINCE, which is it? Is he coming or going?


 
Why doesn't administration address this issue! I would think these members deserve to know his(rnm) present and future standings on this board.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 10, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I think it's time to hire the contract killer known only as madman. Anyone know his prices? Cause I'm ready to put a hit on raws.




I heard he's good with a switchblade and a Sega controller.


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 10, 2011)

Still no reply.


----------



## bigrene (Nov 10, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Face it fellas...
> 
> Looks like someone has a gambling problem and put all your gear money on the wrong color...



That or the glass cock, glad I never ordered again from him did twice when he first came around then I started seeing complaints and I steered away just had a feeling about him specially with the no labels and constant excuses made me stay away till I was reassured which will never happen now. I will be honest though, first 2 packs came in at a little over a week.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 10, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I heard he's good with a switchblade and a Sega controller.



Isn't that the two most important requirements for an elite assassin?


----------



## GMO (Nov 10, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I think it's time to hire the contract killer known only as madman. Anyone know his prices? Cause I'm ready to put a hit on raws.



Madman's a pussy, better look elsewhere.


----------



## ryisfly (Nov 10, 2011)

just logged in to make sure Raws is still just fucking us.

Cool, looks like things are normal

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## murf23 (Nov 10, 2011)

weakback said:


> Why doesn't administration address this issue! I would think these members deserve to know his(rnm) present and future standings on this board.


 

Because the admin dont give a fuck...Simple as that


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 10, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Because the admin dont give a fuck...Simple as that



call em out


----------



## ExLe (Nov 10, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I think it's time to hire the contract killer known only as madman. Anyone know his prices? Cause I'm ready to put a hit on raws.


 
Madmanns contract killer line was code for dick sucker...

And his price is free...

He said you are doing him the favor...


----------



## SScamaro (Nov 10, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Because the admin dont give a fuck...Simple as that



couldent have said it better. admin on here and the mods dont give a fuck about nobody but themselves


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 10, 2011)

SScamaro said:


> couldent have said it better. admin on here and the mods dont give a fuck about nobody but themselves


Use your head, bro. Picking sides in an illegal steroid argument is less than intelligent.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 10, 2011)

SScamaro said:


> couldent have said it better. admin on here and the mods dont give a fuck about nobody but themselves


In case you don't already know...Wht let me be the first to bust your cherry, NOBODY gives a fuck about you here...


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 10, 2011)

**UPDATE**

RnM is all caught up and shit has been mailed out today and tomorrow...you will all get your shit by next wk... 

Lets get another sale going meng, since this last one was a big hit...!!!!


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 10, 2011)

Why are you still promoting raws in your sig line?



murf23 said:


> Because the admin dont give a fuck...Simple as that


----------



## Rednack (Nov 10, 2011)

smurfy murf23 is raws n more..where the fuck you been?


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 10, 2011)

I have been standing by my mailbox waiting for RAWS to keep his word and come through.  That's where I have been... since mid AUGUST.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 10, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> I have been standing by my mailbox waiting for RAWS to keep his word and come through.  That's where I have been... since mid AUGUST.


You need a L tattooed on your forehead...


----------



## SScamaro (Nov 10, 2011)

Rednack said:


> In case you don't already know...Wht let me be the first to bust your cherry, NOBODY gives a fuck about you here...



i dont know who the fuck you think you are but go fuck yourself. from what i been seeing around here NOBODY gives a fuck about you fucking troll


----------



## Rednack (Nov 10, 2011)

SScamaro said:


> i dont know who the fuck you think you are but go fuck yourself. from what i been seeing around here NOBODY gives a fuck about you fucking troll


At least i don't wear my feelings on my sleeve you sissy assed mutherfucker...If you want legit gear, spend a few more dollars on it you tight wad bitch..


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 10, 2011)

I already have a stamp there... It's the big mushroom stamp raws left there when he dick slapped me by taking my money.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 10, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> I already have a stamp there... It's the big mushroom stamp raws left there when he dick slapped me by taking my money.


Do your homework and find you a legit place that's got a good backbone and spend a few more dollars and wait just a wee bit longer for the real deal..



and always remember, if it sounds to good to be true, it prolly is...


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 10, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> I already have a stamp there... It's the big mushroom stamp raws left there when he dick slapped me by taking my money.



Um...


----------



## independent (Nov 10, 2011)

I finally recieved my pack from Raws today, cant fucking believe it.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Nov 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I finally recieved my pack from Raws today, cant fucking believe it.




Are you being serious??


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe a glimmer of hope


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> i finally recieved my pack from raws today, cant fucking believe it.



g2g?


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I finally recieved my pack from Raws today, cant fucking believe it.



You should be ashamed of yourself trolling us like that


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I finally recieved my pack from Raws today, cant fucking believe it.



photo or GTFO


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 10, 2011)

that fucker is long gone with your cash brothers


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Because the admin dont give a fuck...Simple as that



Admin is sorting this out


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Admin is sorting this out



Hopefully we will get some details........


----------



## SScamaro (Nov 11, 2011)

Rednack said:


> At least i don't wear my feelings on my sleeve you sissy assed mutherfucker...If you want legit gear, spend a few more dollars on it you tight wad bitch..


'

your a fucking troll bitch. first you where pissed off at raws for not getting your gear. now your dick riding him you fucking faggot. go kill yourself  troll


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Admin is sorting this out



and your point is?

Press the fuckin ban button, is it that fuckin hard? You admin people are softcocks. Whinge fuckin Whinge. Chopper Read would, cut his fuckin ears off
???ya right there keithy, you right mate?"


----------



## independent (Nov 11, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> photo or GTFO



Why do you care Mr. Free Placebo abuser.


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 11, 2011)

Azza is getting outta control now that he's bored with nohe.


----------



## bigdv (Nov 11, 2011)

I sent Prince a pm monday and asked him if he'd clear this up never got a fucking reply


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 11, 2011)

bigdv said:


> I sent Prince a pm monday and asked him if he'd clear this up never got a fucking reply



No shit...  Fuck you are dumb


----------



## independent (Nov 11, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> g2g?



Put it this way, the TNE is fucking painful.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Azza is getting outta control now that he's bored with nohe.



I am only out of control when i am fuckin your mum.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 11, 2011)

geez


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 12, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Put it this way, the TNE is fucking painful.



Pain is weakness leaving the body


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 12, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Pain is weakness leaving the body


 or its just paint thinner in a unlabbeled vial that took 6 months to get to u


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 12, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Pain is weakness leaving the body


My back hurts all the time. It is so trashed surgery is not as option. I hope my weakness leaves soon


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 12, 2011)

weakback said:


> Why doesn't administration address this issue! I would think these members deserve to know his(rnm) present and future standings on this board.



I agree enough already fucking do something other than delete threads.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL at this thread still going. Cut your losses and move on...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 12, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> LOL at this thread still going. Cut your losses and move on...



 yeah, this^^^ coming from the dude that's rolling around in more free gearz than he possibly needs......


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 12, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> yeah, this^^^ coming from the dude that's rolling around in more free gearz than he possibly needs......



Heavy has enough to supply all of us with a cycle. 

Just kidding boss...don't crush me


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 12, 2011)

If heavy is saying its a lost cause it may be time to write it off


----------



## Hench (Nov 12, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> yeah, this^^^ coming from the dude that's rolling around in more free gearz than he possibly needs......



Yeah, that was pretty cold. 


For some reason I still think you guys will get your gear, only time will tell.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 12, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> LOL at this thread still going. Cut your losses and move on...



Be careful bro kunts neg you round here for that kinda talk.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 12, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Be careful bro kunts neg you round here for that kinda talk.



For fear of repercussions Nobody ever negs heavy...........


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> LOL at this thread still going. Cut your losses and move on...



Hey Heavy, why dont you start your own section and sell all your freebies. You could even have tracking numbers. EG Heavy here your tracking number is 666. LOL


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 13, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Hey Heavy, why dont you start your own section and sell all your freebies. You could even have tracking numbers. EG Heavy here your tracking number is 666. LOL



That's as funny as you


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 13, 2011)

lol @ this thread. Do you guys also send money from email requests from hot african girls? lulz


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> For fear of repercussions Nobody ever negs heavy...........



who? ill be sure to send him my greetings.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> lol @ this thread. Do you guys also send money from email requests from hot african girls? lulz



I always send money to hot african girls and I sometimes even get a very nice picture back.



HialeahChico305 said:


> who? ill be sure to send him my greetings.



Please neg heavy for the comment below, and leave this message: stop taunting those that are less fortunate than you, you damn free gear moocher 



heavyiron said:


> LOL at this thread still going. Cut your losses and move on...


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 13, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Hey Heavy, why dont you start your own section and sell all your freebies. You could even have tracking numbers. EG Heavy here your tracking number is 666. LOL


Honestly I have 8ml of test and 5 tabs of T3 in my medicine cabinet at this very moment. I'm a bit stressed out that I'm so low on meds but I have to see my Urologist Friday so I won't be pinning anything this week until after my blood draw.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Honestly I have 8ml of test and 5 tabs of T3 in my medicine cabinet at this very moment. I'm a bit stressed out that I'm so low on meds but I have to see my Urologist Friday so I won't be pinning anything this week until after my blood draw.



Bullshit, didn't you say that you just received a shipment of fda test c?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## 2B1 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## 2B1 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Nov 14, 2011)

2B1 said:


>


 

I'm surprised his ass hole is tight enough to hold that bottle...


----------



## GMO (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 15, 2011)

still no TD, tracker, or email reply...


----------



## dhwest (Nov 15, 2011)

Heavy asked me to post this here since I am not getting a responce in Raws section.

_Heavy, I have been waiting for an order from Raws for over 10 weeks, he has said he is out of what I ordered, and would give me a refund. At least 4 times he has asked for my address to send me back my money but then 3 weeks ago all communication stopped with no refund. His section is back up, I posted the issue and he wont even acknowledge my post.

Been waiting over 10 weeks. 107 emails and nothing.

I have proof of my western union payment to him if you would like to see it. Now I hear him talking that he is 100% caught up and ready to take orders and it upsets me. What should I do?

Thanks_


Heavy -"Please post this in the anything goes thread"


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 15, 2011)

Raws, come on ... help dhwest out bro


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 15, 2011)

2B1 said:


>



Where the fuck do you people find this sick shit?


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 15, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Where the fuck do you people find this sick shit?


 

My family reunion.  It's a lot of fun.  I met my wife there.


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 16, 2011)

2B1 said:


>



Is that the dude from twisted sister?


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 16, 2011)

2B1 said:


>



Nohweliians mom???????????????ok its titty sucking time, oh and cock???...


----------



## naturalplayer (Dec 2, 2011)

I got my Raws order... Everything looks good, but I haven't pinned it yet since it's for my spring cycle.


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 2, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> I got my Raws order... Everything looks good, but I haven't pinned it yet since it's for my spring cycle.



Good to here NP. Lets us know how it goes, mabey update once in a while.


----------

